# Squeaking noise



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

hey guys i went riding last weekend at an atv park and after about 30 min of riding a squeaking sound started everytime i would turn left or right. Also when i would go over some bumps it would squeak. The steering was normal it wasnt hard to turn, but it would squeak. Do yall know what could be causing this or have any ideas on what to do to make it stop? by the way my brute is a 11 650i it doesnt have power steering. Thanks fellas


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Where was the squeaking coming from? It could be a few things. Most likely the steering stem. There's a how to on how to put grease zeros in and it's awesome if you take the time to do it. A quick and easy fix it to spray a can of WD-40 down the length of the stem and see if that helps.

While your giving your front end a look over wiggle your tires and see if there's any play in the front end. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

^x2. take a good hard look at your upper a-arm bushings. Ihave to get a set for both of my bikes.


----------



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

the noise came from the front end somewhere i am not exactly sure. i did wiggle my tires like yall suggested to see if there was any play and there wasnt at all. i actually took it for a spin yesterday and there wasnt any noise, so i dont know whats going on. what should i grease up in the front end to keep it working properly? appreciate the info guys.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

my steering stem does this constanly when it gets alittle mud on it and dries. drives me up the wall sometimes


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

every thing on mine squeaks haha I guess im getting some wd40


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I was getting a lot of squeeking in front and back. WDed all bushings and the next day it was gone.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brutes get squeeks first at their lower shock bushings. But that's a easy fix and they can be made greasable. After that its the lower steering stem bearing. That too can be made greasable. Then a-arm bushings are next in line. After those are tierod ends and CV joints. Ball joints don't usualy squeek...but there have been some that have. And I have never heard an ATV wheel bearing squeek, but I/m sure they can.


----------



## JRamz19 (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for the info fellas. i just want to take the necessary precautions to keep my brute in good condition. so yall suggest spraying some wd40 or do yall think apply grease would be better?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JRamz19 said:


> thanks for the info fellas. i just want to take the necessary precautions to keep my brute in good condition. so yall suggest spraying some wd40 or do yall think apply grease would be better?


With anything that was originaly greased and is now dryed-out, its better to clean and re-grease.


----------

